# First time bone in pork chops



## NamVetJoe (Apr 14, 2018)

Ok, boys and girls, I don't want to dry the six chops I will be smoking tomorrow. They are all 1 1/4 " thick. Do I marinate them? Inject them or just smoke as is?


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 14, 2018)

Dry rub is what I use for pork. Keeping it simple salt pepper garlic with cumin. 
Cheers


----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Apr 14, 2018)

I used a southern style pork dry rub on my boneless chops and smoke them with apple wood and cooked then at about 175 for 3 1/2 hours and we just needed a fork to cut them and they were no where dry at all.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

We love those.  I always grill them though b


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 14, 2018)

I'd put them in Pop's brine over night .


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 16, 2018)

Went with just the rub, 225 degrees. Only took 1 hr and 15 min. I took them out at 140 Degrees. Let rest for 10 minutes while they were not dry at all I would have preferred a little less cooked. All in all, I give myself an 80 for the first time


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks good Joe .


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2018)

Your meal looks great Joe!
I think you may be right on taking them out a little sooner.
We take ours out at about 138, and after a short rest on the counter the IT comes up to 145.
They are a little pink, but very juicy & tender.
As a side note, my wife just asked me about a half hour ago, "How about we get some bone in pork chops for the smoker". All though, this time I think I may smoke them to an IT of 128, then into the SV at 131 for about 5 hours.
Haven't tried that yet, but I think they will turn out real good. If you haven't got on the SV bandwagon yet, it opens up a whole new method of cooking, and there is a learning curve, but it really compliments smoked food.
But as I said above your meal looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 16, 2018)

Good job looks really good!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like a good start! I usually do a brine for about six hours and then a quick reverse sear after smoking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Apr 16, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Went with just the rub, 225 degrees. Only took 1 hr and 15 min. I took them out at 140 Degrees. Let rest for 10 minutes while they were not dry at all I would have preferred a little less cooked. All in all, I give myself an 80 for the first time
> 
> View attachment 360881


Looks delicious Joe, I to new at this and I'm sure we are going to have great fun with smoking and than some failures as well, but I have to say they look down right tasty !!


----------

